# Instalar versiones "9999" [RESUELTO]

## Latinvs

Hola.

Quiero instalar el nuevo "Bluedevil" a ver si de una vez consigo tener Bluetooth en mi KDE4, pero el ebuild del overlay KDE es uno de esos que tiran directamente del código en desarrollo y no tengo ni idea de cómo se instala. He probado a desenmascararlo metiendo tanto en package.unmask como en package.keywords

```
=net-wireless/bluedevil-9999
```

pero nada, al emerger me sale que no hay ebuilds que satisfagan "bluedevil". ¿Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-wireless/bluedevil/USE

usa el ultimo ebuild

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

No hay alguna guía (no-oficial aunque sea) de cómo instalar correctamente bluedevil? Estaría interesante.

Latinvs, gracias por contestar en mi post. A ver si logramos poner en marcha esto.

Un saludo.

----------

## pelelademadera

a ver, yo lo emergi y anda bien.

tenes que crearte un overlay,

por ejemplo, yo lo tengo asi,

creas un directorio que va a ser tu overlay:

```
mkdir /home/portagemio
```

ahora bajas los ebuilds, como si estubieran en /usr/portage/**

o sea, en este caso:

```
mkdir /home/portagemio/net-wireless

mkdir /home/portagemio/net-wireless/bluedevil

cd /home/portagemio/net-wireless/bluedevil

wget http://gpo.zugaina.org/AJAX/Ebuild/2138706 -O bluedevil-1.0_p20100915.ebuild
```

como hace falta una dependencia (libbluedevil):

```
mkdir /home/portagemio/net-libs

mkdir /home/portagemio/net-libs/libbluedevil

cd /home/portagemio/net-libs/libbluedevil/

wget http://gpo.zugaina.org/AJAX/Ebuild/2138696 -O libbluedevil-1.9_p20100915
```

ahora hacemos el digest de los ebuilds para que portage los reconozca:

```
ebuild /home/portagemio/net-libs/libbluedevil/libbluedevil-1.9_p20100915.ebuild digest

ebuild /home/portagemio/net-wireless/bluedevil/bluedevil-1.0_p20100915.ebuild digest
```

y agregas esta linea en el make.conf para que portage lo reconozca como overlay:

```
nano /etc/make.conf
```

y agregas:

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/portagemio"

 

ahora haces el 

```
emerge -av bluedevil
```

y listo

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Así es, iba a postear lo mismo que palademadera, ya que lo he conseguido esta misma tarde. Pero me sigue fallando el uso del auricular bluetooth con skype. El altavoz funciona bien, se escucha la prueba de voz, pero cuando llega el momento de activar el micrófono para poder hablar y grabar el mensaje de prueba de 10 segundos, peta todo skype y se cierra.

Uso Alsa, por si fuere relevante.

Nada, que no hay manera de poder usar mi "pinganillo" con Skype   :Sad: 

----------

## Latinvs

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> a ver, yo lo emergi y anda bien.
> 
> tenes que crearte un overlay,
> 
> por ejemplo, yo lo tengo asi,
> ...

 

Et cetera...

Lo de crear mi propio overlay en mi disco lo probé, y fracasé miserablemente, jeje. No había caído en la cuenta de que también tenía que copiar las dependencias, pensé que con copiar el ebuild de bluedevil y proceder con la instalación emerge tiraría de las dependencias automáticamente (demasiados años usando Debian me han dejado "vicios" profundamente arraigados, jeje)

En mi país ya es un poco tarde, pero mañana pruebo el proceso completo que tan bien has detallado.

Un montón de gracias, Pelela.  :Smile: 

----------

## Latinvs

Bueno, pues ya está solucionada la cosa.

Empecé con la sugerencia de Pelelademadera, que se había currado unas instrucciones coj*nudas, pero me tiraba para atrás la idea de tener que recrear una estructura de árbol de Portage cada vez que quisiera instalar un ebuild "peregrino", teniendo que averiguar las dependencias, las dependencias de las dependencias, las dependencias de las dependencias de las dependencias, y así ad infinitum; me parecía como la película aquella de los hermanos Marx y "la parte contratante de la primera parte", XDD, y más cuanto yo ya tengo el overlay KDE instalado.

Para intentar automatizar esa tarea probé un programa que se llama "autounmask", que se supone que se encarga de toda eso él solito, pero no me ha funcionado (se tiraba un rato largo desenmascarando el mismo paquete cientos de veces sin llegar a ninguna parte) así que leyendo he llegado a la wiki gringa de Gentoo y he podido ver la sintaxis CORRECTA para desenmascarar este tipo de ebuilds especiales en package.keywords: con dos asteriscos al final de la categoría y el nombre, es decir tuve que poner

```
net-wireless/bluedevil-9999 **
```

 (por cierto, el manual hispano está mal, recomienda poner "~* *", cosa que probé y no funciona)

Ha sido cambiar eso y desenmascarar también libbluedevil (de la misma manera, añadiendo "net-libs/libbluedevil **" a package.keywords) y emerger; todo perfecto, bueno, Bluedevil está en inglés, pero ahora que ha salido la versión estable ayer mismito, supongo que para la próxima hornada de KDE lo traducirán a idiomas menos primitivos, XD.

Gracias de nuevo al compañero Pelela (el hilo ha ido a mis marcadores porque sospecho que en alguna ocasión me va a hacer falta), y espero que esto sirva a lsoq ue tengan un problema parecido.

Saludos.

----------

## Latinvs

 *ScKaLiBuR wrote:*   

> Así es, iba a postear lo mismo que palademadera, ya que lo he conseguido esta misma tarde. Pero me sigue fallando el uso del auricular bluetooth con skype. El altavoz funciona bien, se escucha la prueba de voz, pero cuando llega el momento de activar el micrófono para poder hablar y grabar el mensaje de prueba de 10 segundos, peta todo skype y se cierra.(

 

Te respondo en tu hilo para no mezclar asuntos.

----------

